# Late 80's M3



## Eurosport (Apr 18, 2002)

I am looking to buy a late 80s M3.....Just love the car. Considering that it would most likely have around (or more than) 100,000 miles, I am just wondering what are your opinions about reliability / cost of ownership? I am looking at using it ~10,000 miles/yr including some Solo 1 and club track events.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Eurosport said:


> *I am looking to buy a late 80s M3.....Just love the car. Considering that it would most likely have around (or more than) 100,000 miles, I am just wondering what are your opinions about reliability / cost of ownership? I am looking at using it ~10,000 miles/yr including some Solo 1 and club track events. *


E30 M3s can be very very expensive. However if you wait for the right example to show up, they aren't too bad.

That being said, there is the $15k "rule"....if you pay $10k you will probably spend another $5k to get it in really good shape.

If you aren't going to do all (or at least the majority) of work on the car yourself you really should forget the E30 M3, they require a lot of time commitment and TLC

HTH,
Bruce
E30 M3 2.5


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Late 80's M3*



Bruce said:


> *
> 
> E30 M3s can be very very expensive. However if you wait for the right example to show up, they aren't too bad.
> 
> ...


looks LIke you ran him away with that post


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Late 80's M3*



CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> looks LIke you ran him away with that post  *


I didn't mean to. Just telling it like it is.

I got my first taste of an S14 teardown this weekend. Blown head gasket. :-( Coulda been worse, we were thinking holes in teh pistons.

For all the talk about how complex and hard to work on the S14 is, I didn't find it to be that bad. Pretty straightforward I thought.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Late 80's M3*



Bruce said:


> *
> 
> I didn't mean to. Just telling it like it is.
> 
> ...


yea, that still sounds like h*ll..good thing you gave him heads up tho :thumbup:


----------

